# 45 Auto ammo warning



## Backtroll (Mar 7, 2010)

FEDERAL and AMERICAN EAGLE
45 AUTO PRODUCT SAFETY WARNING


http://www.federalpremium.com/pdf/45_Auto_warning.pdf


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Good heads up ...I never use american eagle cause its way,way overpriced and there is nothing premium about it..Never had any luck with federals except for their cheap .22 rimfire rounds..Hope no one got hurt or killed cause of their negligence...


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.
I reposted this on a couple other forums.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a V.I.P. VERY IMPORTANT POST! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

That kinda makes me wanna get rid of my AE 40 s&w ammo


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WiseEyes said:


> That kinda makes me wanna get rid of my AE 40 s&w ammo


why?? warning is for .45 cal and only the lots listed.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> ..Hope no one got hurt or killed cause of their negligence...


This is nothing new, it happens to all ammo companies. Myself I give them a thumbs up for stepping up and admitting a mistake was made


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

backtroll, thanks for posting the warning. i told a co-worker about it ,he checked and had 100 rds . he asked me to send his thanks, as he is not an ogf'er


----------

